# Opinions on ready mash please....



## laura7981 (16 February 2011)

The title says it all.... My old girl is 32 this year, she was doing well on hifi senior as a hay replacer but shes gone off it and shes dropped a bit of condition. She also gets a&p weight gain, sugar beet, fast fibre and chaff as her twice daily feeds. 
I've heard good things about ready mash but cant find much info on the net regarding how much to feed etc, can this be fed as a total hay replacer? Also has anyone had good results with it? Thanks in advance


----------



## racebuddy (16 February 2011)

hi i am using ready mash and my horses love it, i especially like it for the throughabred he has raced and is a windsucker so will be prone to digestive upsets, i feed it in conjuction with his chop and nuts for breakfast and tea, but also feed it at dinnertime also on its own and he loves it, i had try allen and page as my stockist ran out but he doesnt seem to enjoy it as much. i would reccommend it i also use it on my competitons horses also .


----------



## Izzwizz (16 February 2011)

Very good stuff, old lady on our yard has it along with grass nuts which her owner soaks for her as she doesnt have many teeth, shes 34 and looks great.  I also give my 2 a ready mash feed once a week with warm water, esp when its been cold and they have worked.  They love it, full of vits and mins so good for them as they arent on anything else but Happy Hoof.
They arent pensioners by the way!


----------



## herondell (16 February 2011)

give them a call there very helpfull and will send out samples.i looked into this feed too looking at the readymash extra for my foal who needs to put on condition as she didnt do well on her mum.i may get a bag next week to try.


----------



## appylass (16 February 2011)

There are 3 types, Ready Mash Original (I think) which is pretty much like a standard cool mix with the advantage it is easily soaked. Ready Mash Extra is much higher feed value, great if you need to feed for weight gain. I probably wouldn't use these two as a hay replacer as they would be too high energy. Then there is Ready Mash Fibre (Or Ready Fibre Mash - I can never remember!) which is perfect as a hay replacer, it is mainly soya bran with a mix of oil and molasses added, again it is easily soaked and, like all of them seems very palatable and smells wonderful when soaked with warm water. I have used them all at one time or another, especially for the oldies. They are brilliant feeds in my opinion.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (17 February 2011)

I'm feeding my 17hh 25yr old on ready mash extra.  He lost weight over winter as it was his first winter liveing out 24/7 and i had to completely change his diet. He put a bit back on but then just kind of stopped and wasn't really putting much on on his usual feed.  I give him 1.5 round scoops twice a day.  He's been on it just over a week and i can already see a difference.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 February 2011)

I think its Rowan and Banbury who make it, I rang them and they were very helpful and gave advice when I put my horse on it, he's since suddenly stopped eating it, rang them to ask if they'd change recipe and they said no, so had 6 bags I had to chuck, give away, was a pain cos I used to drive form cardiff to cirencester to get it, I'm a good mummy. This was a good 5 years ago 

So.... he loved it then he didn't, no reason

He had laminitis since then so only has laminitis trust approved feed now.


----------



## dressagecrazy (17 February 2011)

I won't use it as the Starch levels are quite high.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (17 February 2011)

dressagecrazy said:



			I won't use it as the Starch levels are quite high.
		
Click to expand...

Ready Mash Extra is apparently low in starch and sugar.  Maybe it depends on which one you lok at.


----------



## laura7981 (17 February 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, I think I'll get some today and give it a go.


----------



## dressagecrazy (17 February 2011)

KirstyLou said:



			Ready Mash Extra is apparently low in starch and sugar.  Maybe it depends on which one you lok at.
		
Click to expand...

The bag i looked at was a blue bag, it's the only one my feed merchant has in & it's 18% starch. 

I tend to use Topspec Fibre plus, A&P Fast fibre & Speedibeet mixed together for my oldies in a big trug. They thrive on it. I do 2 feeds a day & then leave them with a trug overnight.


----------



## chrissie1 (17 February 2011)

Don't know about the sugar content but the fibre one is only 4.18% starch, which is really low, and cereal free.


----------



## spottydottypony (18 February 2011)

I have used it for over a year on my 35 yr old, toothless TB.  I use it as a feed for him with sugar beet and also as a hay replacer with Leigh Senior Chop.  I use the rowan barbary Fibre mas (the green one) it is excellent and keeps his weight on.  I have tried most other things, allen and page etc but this works the best, full of linseed and soya and is very economical! i also give it to my 9 yr old 18hh big boy who is prone to choke and he loves it


----------

